# Perspectives on the World Christian Movement -- class to learn about World Missions!



## elnwood (Jun 16, 2011)

_"I'm enthusiastic about Perspectives because my life and our church are devoted to spreading a passion for the supremacy of God in all things for the joy of all peoples through Jesus Christ. God means to be known and enjoyed by every tribe tongue and nation (Rev. 5:9). Perspectives has been essential in mobilizing hundreds of lay people in our church to be World Christians."_ - John Piper

If you've never heard of the Perspectives class, you really owe it to yourself to check it out. It is a 16 week class on World Missions, taught one night a week, and each week is taught by a different guest instructor. It covers a broad sweep of the biblical theology of missions, missions history, and practice. It focuses on the importance of planting churches among the unreached peoples of the world to fulfill the Great Commission.

I HIGHLY recommend this class to all Christians, whether you are planning to serve as a missionary or serve as a supporter of World Missions. You will have a much better understanding of what missionaries do, and why they do what they do, and you will have a greater understanding of how God's glory is magnified through the spreading of the gospel to all peoples of the world.

Home - Perspectives

John Piper is a big endorser of the class. He occasionally teaches for the class, and his material is used in the Perspectives Reader. Here's a link to one of the lectures that he taught.
The Living God Is a Missionary*God Perspectives on the World Christian Movement, Lecture 1 - Desiring God

The class is being offered in over 40 different locations in the U.S., and has broad support among the Reformed churches. For example, Tenth Presbyterian Church in Philadelphia and Los Angeles Reformed Presbyterian Church are among the churches hosting the class this Fall.

For those of you who are in seminary or are considering seminary, the class can be taken for seminary credit. I took the class for seminary credit two years ago. When my church hosted it this past Spring, I was able to serve as one of the graders for the class.

The Fall classes start in August, but most classes give you a discount if you register early. So check out the web site, and see if there is a class offering in your area! If there isn't a class nearby, you can take the course online. However, a lot of the benefit of the class is the in-class discussion and interaction with the instructors. If the class IS offered in your area, be sure to take advantage of it!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 16, 2011)

I am a Perspectives graduate. It is being offered at the Los Angeles Reformed Presbyterian Church this fall if people in the LA area want to take it.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Where in California are you?


----------



## elnwood (Jun 17, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> I am a Perspectives graduate. It is being offered at the Los Angeles Reformed Presbyterian Church this fall if people in the LA area want to take it.



Praise God that your church is offering the Perspectives class! I've seen God do mighty works through the class. May he continue to do so, through your church to the city you serve, and to all the world! Let's talk more, I'll send you a PM.


----------

